# vhi plan pmi 1211 renewal 1/8/2013 up 2%



## sasha12 (9 Jul 2013)

looking for 
alternative plan for 2 retired adults, presently on vhi pmi 1211. renewal 1/8/2013..955euro each per annum.


----------



## snowyb (10 Jul 2013)

Hello sasha12,

Welcome to AAM.  
There are 3 slightly cheaper alternative options to consider - with the same level of hospital cover but compromising on outpatient cover.  

Details as follows; 
1. Aviva;  Level 2 Health Excess;   904pa; same hospital cover, no outpatients.

2. Glohealth;  Better Plan;  915pa;  same hospital cover, no outpatients.

3. VHI;  One Plan;  943pa;  same hospital cover, no outpatients.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?256&105&249&298/

Plans cheaper than this would have no hi-tech hospital cover and some higher excess
for private hospitals.

Regards, Snowyb


----------



## sasha12 (11 Jul 2013)

thank you snowyb for your suggestions..looks like we might be better off
 staying with this plan.


----------

